# kestettävä loppuunsaakka



## danel32

Taken from Väinö Linna "Tuntematon sotilas". Captain reprove with an solider who is late from a leave. There are dialogue: Cap: Tiedätkö te mita tästä seuraa? Solider: Tunnen rangaistusohjesäännön.  Captain: Jos teillä on* kestettävä loppuunsaakka.* Sitä voi tehdä omastatahdosta, sillä edellytyksellä jää vaille kaikkia oikeuksia.

What is "kestettävä loppuunsaakka"?


----------



## hui

*on kestettävä loppuun saakka *= to (have to) endure until the end


----------



## Määränpää

I'm sorry but your citation has several errors. The captain says: "Jos lähtee tuolle tielle, niin on kestettävä loppuun asti." hui's translation is correct.


----------



## danel32

Määränpää said:


> I'm sorry but your citation has several errors. The captain says: "Jos lähtee tuolle tielle, niin on kestettävä loppuun asti." hui's translation is correct.



Sorry for the confusion. Citation was right, it is not from the book but from scenario of the 1985 year's version of the movie.
Thank you for the help!


----------

